# Cattle Pregnancy Test Kit - BOVIPREG



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Dear Sir/Madam,

Accurate diagnosis of pregnancy is important to maintain better reproductive management of cattle and high profitability of dairy/beef farms. Early detection of pregnancy is always desirable for the farmer, so that she can be rebred without any delay. It is most beneficial if non-pregnancy can be detected before the first heat after insemination. There are some conventional method which detect pregnancy accurately but it can only be performed after 35-45 days post insemination so farmer will lose atleast one opportunity to inseminate their animal.
Just pour 3 drops of MILK sample on the attractive Cassette and you will get result within 5 minutes.

An innovative and proven tested Rapid Cow Pregnancy Test Kit BOVIPREG introduced with the following advantages. 
Test evaluate early pregnancy any time after 18th day post insemination
This test require MILK to detect pregnancy both for dairy and beef cattle
Recommend 5 test for animal where we do not have enough knowledge of their insemination date after 23rd day post insemination, the test should continue for 5 consecutive days and one negative result confirm that the animal is OPEN (negative pregnancy).
To detect Early Pregnancy perform only one test between 20-23rd days post insemination.
Test require only 3 drops of milk,
Quicker in result you will get the result within 5 minutes.
Kit can be stored in room temperature and easy to transportation and does not require refrigeration.
It is a Cow-side test, and you will get the result right in your barn, does not require to dispatch the samples to a laboratory for test result.
Positive accuracy is 96.8% and negative pregnancy is 97.9% accurate.
For more information please visit our website www.twilcanada.com
With best regards

Jay
_______________________________________________________________ 
From: Tim Pruitt [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: June-21-11 8:06 AM
To: jay
Subject: Re: Cattle Pregnancy Test Kit - BOVIPREG

Hi Jay,
Will this test also work on dairy goats?

Tim

_______________________________________________________________________

Hi Tim,

We thank you very much for the interest shown to our product "Bovipreg'.
Yes this is also ideal test to detect pregnancy/non-pregnancy in dairy goat and ewe, because this test evaluate progesterone hormone in MILK/Blood Serum/Urine.
If you like to early pregnancy then test it between 18-22nd days after insemination, and if you don't know the insemination date then test the animal consecutive 5 days with this test kit. One negative test result during these test reveal the animal is non-pregnant otherwise pregnancy will be establish.

Please let me know if you have any other queries.

Looking forward to hear from you soon.

Regards

Jay

T W I L C A N A D A
25 South Bonnington Ave
Toronto, ON, Canada,
M1N 3M2
Tel : 1-647-827-2248
Web: www.twilcanada.com
Email:[email protected]


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Huh, I wonder.....cow/goat side is always better than shipping blood samples.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That would be neat if it really works! Lets us know if you try it Tim


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmm I wonder...... if the test checks the level of progesterone if a pregnancy test for people would work?
I should try that, use a people prego test from the store on each goat that I send blood in on and compare the results.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

tendermeadowsnigerians said:


> Hmm I wonder...... if the test checks the level of progesterone if a pregnancy test for people would work?
> I should try that, use a people prego test from the store on each goat that I send blood in on and compare the results.


The human tests test for HCG, not progesterone.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

tendermeadowsnigerians said:


> Hmm I wonder...... if the test checks the level of progesterone if a pregnancy test for people would work?
> I should try that, use a people prego test from the store on each goat that I send blood in on and compare the results.


Has been tried time and time again over the years and NO does not work.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL Yeah, I even tried a pee strip once on a FOR SURE preggers doe...no dice.

Do let us know if you try this and it works. I would LOVE to be able to do the test at home!


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Any idea how expensive it is? I take it that it comes as a "kit"?


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

twenty five dollars for 5 test kits


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

It test for pregnancy by testing milk?

What if the doe has never kidded & isn't in milk?

Did I read correctly that you can use blood or urine as well?

This would be awesome if it actually works!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

BLOOD AND URINE!!! That's what Jay's reply was when I wrote him. It works for dairy goats too as well as cattle.

It should work on a doe that has never kidded and isn't in milk.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Now instead of following for berries we are going to be trying to catch pee. Now our friends will really think we lost it


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I would like to see if it works. DANG Tim you got me curouis. I am not sure if one of my doe is bred. I havent done the preg test yet. UGH. I keep forgetting. My mind is not wired right lately. Blood?? HMM. I have to see if it works. U got me curouis. I looked the website. VERY interesting. I am so curouis. I will have to try it becuz my doe is suppose to be due in Aug. I will have to order that next week and see and I will let u know if it works. HMMMM.. Very interesting.


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow- that would kick the pants off the US we do here!


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, that would be just what I need. I'll gladly go pee-hunting if this works!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tim have any of your young ones bulled with a buck to try this on? I have 3 pregnant I could try it on. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Ordered 5. Have one (yearling) that will also be tested through Biotracking in July. Will test with blood and urine with the BoviPreg and let ya'll know the results.

Oh...shipping was $25, plus a charge for $2.68 for something. So $52.68 total. :/


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Well there goes the better price....


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I dunno, may have a high shipping price but right away results at home is pretty hard to beat. Some times convience out weighs the dollar. I am game, sounds like a winning deal rather than waiting for all of the does to be bred at least once and then wait for 30 days to pull blood. Not a bad price for a herd like ours with small milker numbers.
Tam


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

It is $25 shipping whether you get 5 or 10 though. Even at $10 ea (ordering 5), I figure testing with milk or urine, I am still saving money when you figure cost of shipping to BioTracking, and it also saves cost of syringes/vacutainers/etc. If I ordered 10 ($7.50 ea), that is the same price as BioTracking and saves shipping. And like Tam said, knowing right away is a bonus.  

If they work, I will probably order 20 for this coming breeding season, which WILL be a savings.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea, but I'm going to be sending blood in for CAE, might as well time it for preg testing. Still, having a few of these around for certain cases would be nice.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh this is great news.Going to try on my nurse cows now and does this fall.Thanks for posting ,will be interesting to get everyones results.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm eager to see how these work if you test them out Vickie!

That shipping is pricey though! 

If it turns out to be a sucess folks could always pitch in for one big order & spilt that shipping fee between a few people.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Test evaluate early pregnancy any time after 18th day post insemination
This test require MILK to detect pregnancy both for dairy and beef cattle
Recommend 5 test for animal where we do not have enough knowledge of their insemination date after 23rd day post insemination, the test should continue for 5 consecutive days and one negative result confirm that the animal is OPEN (negative pregnancy).


If I am understanding this right - after day 18 and before day 24 - a single test can be used. After day 24 - then you have to test for 5 consecutive days (which would mean using 5 test kits) and any single negative test during that 5 days would mean she was still open.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

It only saves money is it has as high a rate of accuracy as bio-tracking. (and lately I have had dubious results with them, as well)

and regarding the people test--

people preg tests do not test for progesterone--in large part because every woman of childbearing age would then test positive half of every month from ovulation through the start of the next cycle if not pregnant and for the nest 3-4 months id they are pregnant. Human preg tests look got HCG--HUMAN (ie nope, wont work on goats) Chorionic Gonadatropin.


----------



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, all--

I just had a friend send me a link to the website for these tests, and like everyone else, we're thinking how great these would be if they actually work! I just KNEW someone on here would know about them, and sure 'nuff, ran across this old thread.

So, what was the outcome?? Did they work? Are they worth getting?

Thanks!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Dunno - I started this post but I never tried this product so I have no idea if it truly works.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I did try them out. Don't remember *exact* results and would have to go digging for my notes. I do remember that it was not accurate and I won't use again. I used two different tests per doe on 4 does--one blood and one milk. I wasn't "sure" of exact breeding, but knew it was post 30 days bred, so past the 24 where 5 positive tests were required. I recall three of the 4 showing neg on one test or the other and about freaked!! Sent in to Biotracking and all were positive (drew blood at same time as for BoviPreg). All 4 does kidded on *schedule*.


----------



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, Tim and Denise. I seem to recall the Biotracking folks talking a while back about working on home test kits of some kind. Dunno if they've made much headway, but won't it be great when it happens!!??

Looks like I'll still be sending blood samples for a while...


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

This is good to know Denise! It would be wonderful if Bio-tracking could come up with an onsite pregnancy test


----------

